# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  ceasarstone or quantum quartz?

## spangle

Hi,
Please excuse the first post - I'm a newbie here and to the whole renovation world. 
Can anyone give me some advice on stone benchtops? 
We are renovating our house and putting in a new kitchen - and are going to go with either a ceasarstone or QQ benchtop. But what is the difference? 
Would love any advice you might have  :Smilie:

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Never heard of QQ and I hate ceasarstone. I notice that there is a Kitchen mob at Gladsville on Victoria Rd that are advertising real stone for the cost of lamanex. 
Every man and his dog are importing stone from China these days .....ring around. 
Welcome to the forum BTW.

----------


## Brettus

Hey Spangle Welcome, I'm just new here too but can help with your querry. 
I studied both ceasarstone and quantum quartz for a while a came up with the concluson that they are EXACTLY the same!  Both man made, reconstituted stone products.  
Both will crack if you put a hot pan full of water on them, and both will stain (light colors only) if you leave stuff like red wine on them.  Jiff is good stuff to use to polish out marks.
We went for quantum quartz "coral reef" only because thats the color we wanted and the price was good too.  The best $2200 or so we ever spent!
good luck

----------


## spangle

Hey Brettus, 
thanks for the advice  :Biggrin:  I'd been doing the same sort of study and couldn't find the difference, apart from that the ceasarstone is more expensive, so I figured I must be missing something!
We'll probably go with the QQ too then  :Biggrin:  
thanks again

----------


## blutek

Just replaced ours with Granite at about the same cost of CS. 
Granite has natural variations occuring across the benchtop whereas CS doesn't.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

> Just replaced ours with Granite at about the same cost of CS.

  
exactly....why would you use a reconstituted product? :Confused:

----------


## Brettus

Because it looks awesome!  You can get it any size (unlike granite) and the color consistency is perfect.   In my opinion granite can look 80's.
All depends what you want it to look like, and I reckon real granite always costs more.

----------


## jimc

They are not quite exactly the same..QQ is 1mm thinner than CS and a bit cheaper...but apart from that yes exactly the same.

----------

